# 25 gallon tank, tall and shrimp?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I just upgraded my sons tank so now I have a 24 inch long 25 gallon that is almost 24 inches high available for use.

I have been toying with the idea of making a shrimp tank and this tank is in great shape and available.

I am wondering if I were to put stuff like driftwood in and make it go higher up in the tank to help fill in space if it could look good as a shrimp tank?

Anyone been able to make a tall tank look good for shrimp? I haven't really had a chance to see full views of shrimp tanks, just videos people have posted and stuff. I've been assuming they are mostly on the bottom and a tall tank would possibly look really stupid for shrimp.

Thinking CRS or something nice like that.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

You can try doing this, making the driftwood stand upwards instead of laying flat along the bottom, you could also build a sort of rock mountain which would allow the shrimps places to hide/explore etc.

Most shrimps stay on the bottom most of the time, occassionally you will find a few at the surface but usually they are searching for food amongst the floating plants there. They don't stay very long up there.

If you make it the way I mentioned you can visually have a nice tank, maybe try some moss around the driftwood to make an even better look, and the rocks built up will encourage the shrimps to explore.

That way you get the best of both worlds, nice esthetic look to your tank and shrimps crawling around it. I would go for something that would stand out against the decor like Painted Fire Reds, and maybe some Tigers to offset the colors. Don't mix the Neos though, either go with Red, or Yellow but not both...you will end up with dirty brownish looking shrimp that no one can see.

Most shrimp tanks are only about 12 high, some are longer but not many higher than 18. Go for it...what do you have to lose....make something beautiful out of the tank and maybe document your journey and then you can compete for the prize on the forum contest.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a few of mine
My 30 gallon plant tank with breeder boxes on front holding berried females
tank is 30 x 15 x 12









This is my red tiger/blue rili tank...you can actually see the babies on the back walls..tiny things.  tank is 12 x 12 x 12









This is my Taiwan bee tank, its changed around a bit now, but its the same size 12 x 12 x 12


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice pics, btw on the last pic whats that chord doing inside your tank?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> nice pics, btw on the last pic whats that chord doing inside your tank?


Looks like a probe of some kind probably for temp


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a tall tank 

I have a 3' tall tank and I do exactly as you said I pile wood up as high as I can a create hiding spots all the way up for my fish.
They don't seem to mind it being that high and they're all bottom dwellers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I got a couple ideas, thanks, some rocks, driftwood going up and a couple vals is what I have in mind so far


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

probe of my temp gauge I was checking all the temps in the tank and decided to take a photo forgot to pull it out 

Glad you got some ideas, now you can get started on your beautiful shrimpie tank!


----------

